# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  دوري ابطال اوروبا الليله الثلاثاء

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري ابطال اوروبا دور ال 16

المباراة الاولى
بابر ليفركوزن الالماني  × برشلونة الاسباني الساعة 10:45 
على الجزيرة الرياضية 4
المباراة الثانية
ليون الفرنسي × ابويل نيقوسيا القبرصي    الساعة 10:45  
على الجزبرة الرياضية 5

متابعة ممتعة 
ومعكم اولا باول باذن الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق 7 
 
كرت اصفر على مدافع ليفركوزن دانيال شواب بعد التدخل القوي على ايريك ابيدال اللي يتحصل على ضربة حرة على الجهة اليسرى 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق 14
اربعة عشر دقيقة على انطلاقة المباراة وبايرن ليفركوزن يكتفي بالدفاع والاعتماد  على المرتدات في حين يسيطر برشلونة على المباراة بشكل شبه مطلق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة برشلونة
فالديس لحراسة المرمى
ابيدال ماسكيرانو بويول الفيس للدفاع
بوسكيتش وفابريغاس وانييستا للوسط
ادريانو سانشيز ميسي للهجوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق 41
الكس سانشيز يسجل الهدف الاول لبرشلونة بتمريرة ساحرة من ميسي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية الشوط
 الاول بتقدم البارسا بهدف سانشيز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة الثانية ليون وابويل نيقوسيا انتهى شوطها الاول بالتعادل السلبي

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*تسلم   عطر  صندل  مريخاب  أون  لاين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا كسلاوى اخوى ناس البارسا ديل بالله محتاجين لمدرب ما كانو يوفرو قروش غارديولا 
وبعدين نسبة الاستحواز على الكرة 78% قصاد 22 %
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق52
هدف التعادل لليفركوزن عن طريق كادليك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق 55
سانشيز يسجل الهدف الثاني لبرشلونة بتمريرة رائعة من فابريغاس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليون يسجل الهدف الاول في مرمى ابويل نيقوسيا عن طريق لاكازيتي في الدقيقه 58

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق 60تبديل في صفوف برشلونة بدخول اللاعب تياغو مكان اندريس اينيستا في محاولة لاراحة الرسام العائد من الاصابة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق 64
فرصة خطيرة لبايرن ليفركوزن بعد كرة وصلت الى كاسترو اللي يسدد كرة ارضية ترتد من القائم الايسر لفيكتور فالديز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق 68
خروج ادريانو ونزول بيدرو رودريغيز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق 72
فرصة خطيرة للبارسا بعد كرة وصلت الى ميسي على اليمين ليتوغل داخل الجزاء  بعد ان تخطا مدافعين ووضع كرة من  فوق الحارس لترتد من القائم وتتحول الى  ضربة مرمى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق 78
فرصة خطيرة لبايرن ليفركوزن  بعد كرة عالية من كاسترو على راس شورلي ليتصدى لها الحارس فالديز ببراعة

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اه النتيجه انته علي كدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق 84
خروج الهداف سانشيز ودخول كوينكا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ق88
ميسي يسجل الهدف الثالث
انه الملك ميسي العظيم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز برشلونة بثلاثية 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية مباراة ليون وابويل بهدف لليون

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مشكورين يا شباب 
المهم البرسا انتصر
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*المتعه مع البرسا
                        	*

----------

